# What Song?



## Kadee (Feb 15, 2015)

Deleted,,link didn't work will have to look into why ???


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Deleted,,link didn't work will have to look into why ???



Was it a YouTube link?? Computer link?? We can help..


----------



## Kadee (Feb 15, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Was it a YouTube link?? Computer link?? We can help..



It was a link my friend sent me for my birthday two weeks ago,(not YouTube) when I received it I clicked on the link and put in my birth date and it came up,with the song that was on top,of the hit parade the day I was born.
I still have the email,with the link, just tried but  it comes up page not available.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> It was a link my friend sent me for my birthday two weeks ago,(not YouTube) when I received it I clicked on the link and put in my birth date and it came up,with the song that was on top,of the hit parade the day I was born.
> I still have the email,with the link, just tried but  it comes up page not available.



It may have been a temporary link.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you for your help, always greatly appreciated 
Now,I have a question how do I check I have the correct time on here and also spellcheck ?..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Thank you for your help, always greatly appreciated
> Now,I have a question how do I check I have the correct time on here and also spellcheck ?..



For the time, click on "settings" at the top right of this page. When settings pop up, scroll down on the left side, to "General Settings" and complete areas that you want. I believe spell check is part of your web browser.


----------

